# Water Gel Crystals



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Just wondering if I can use the water gel crystals that you buy from the garden centres to keep my crickets happy rather than use the cricket/spider water gel stuff......just wondering if it's the same and safe to use.....prob work out much cheaper too I guess :smile:

Do you guys do it this way :smile:

cheers


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

i was thinking that too! asda do little blister packs of it!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Bug gel is a water absorbing plastic, so if the ingredients are Polyacrylamide Gel then its the same thing.


----------



## marcprice1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well can i use this guys.


----------



## detectorandy (Mar 18, 2009)

I use it and it works great!

Go on ebay its stupidly cheap on there!

Been using it for around 4/5 months now its exactly the same stuff!


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

could you post a link to ebay?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=380163756899&view=all&tid=154973512025


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

I got some water crystals from ebay, but they came with no instructions of how much of the crystal stuff to use with how much water... Could anyone let me know how much to use so that i dont waste any??

Thankie!


----------

